# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Kreatyna

## medyczka

brak recenzji, bądź pierwszy i napisz swoją opinię !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kreatyna to dobry i bezpieczny środek na przyrost masy podczas ćwiczeń, tylko ważne żeby była dobra, ja zażywam taką i jestem zadowolony

----------


## oko

po krecie moga wystapic skutki uboczone. nie jest ona dla nowicjuszy.

----------


## fimbriatus

oko jakie skutki masz na mysli ? kreatyna jest bezpieczna, polecma w postaci monohydrantu kreatyny, ładnie uwadnia miesnie

----------


## Hubert Prabucki

kreatyna jest jednym z nielicznych suplementów o udowodnionym działaniu na organizm sportowca. W sklepach można znaleźć setki suplementów, którym nigdy nie udowodniono pozytywnego wpływu na wyniki sportowe w poważnych badaniach.Jeżeli nie jest spożywana w nadmiarze nie ma negatywnych skutków dla zdrowia. Dzienna dawka nie powinna przekraczać 5-6 gramów na dobę bo więcej organizm nie jest w stanie przyswoić   Stosowana jest nie tylko przez sportowców ale również przez osoby osłabione, z zanikami mięśniowymi po długotrwałym unieruchomieniu. Zgadzam się również z powyższą opinią na temat monohydratu.

----------

